# Cutting Wood Terms - Crosscut, etc.



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

So I have never really understood all the terms people use when cutting wood up. In most cases, when I see the word crosscut and they are referring to knife scales, it is an endgrain cut where the endgrain is showing on the face of the handle.

I have also seen people call the following crosscut. What is the correct term for wood cut in this way? I guess technically, it is just a really short regular cut? lol?? 

Oh and this is some of @Kevin s FBE.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Thinkin about it some more...if this were a pen blank and it was turned, it would be crosscut...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 30, 2014)

It all depends on which way you cut the blank. If that were a square, two sides would have end grain, but two sides would look just like that knife handle. And yes, if it were turned round, it would look more crosscut than the knife handle does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2014)

From my understanding, it can be a crosscut piece, cut across the grain as opposed to being ripped with the grain, but doesn't have to be end grain on the face. Pretty knife !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

That makes sense Tom. I'm thinking it would still be considered crosscut.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> That makes sense Tom. I'm thinking it would still be considered crosscut.




I think you are right- I know one thing though- Damn nice knife and handle!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Man that's a gorgeous knife. Did you stabilize the wood?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep, I stabilized it with Cactus Juice. This stuff stabilizes really well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Crosscutting means anytime you are cutting perpendicular to the long grain. It isn't really supposed to refer to *how* the grain is oriented in a piece. those two terms should be face grain and end grain. Face grain has other terms such as long grain, plain grain and sometimes plain sawn but that is also not supposed to be used to refer to orientation but rather the process. Ccrosscutting and ripping are a process. End grain and plain grain are how the grain is oriented once sawn. 

But all of us including me use the terms loosely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Did I mention that knife is for sale?  Went to a show on Saturday and this one and one with spalted water oak burl on it were the most looked at ones. Unfortunately, I had this one in the back until the end of the show so not as many people saw it. Once I moved it to the front, I had people looking at it, leaving, coming back, looking at it, trying to decide if they were going to buy it. Shoulda put it in the front to begin with. It was strange that the 2 most popular ones didn't sell but they were both extremely close to being sold on several occasions. I did sell half of what I brought which was really awesome for that show.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 30, 2014)

Cody what was the asking price on it at the show if you don't mind telling.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice work Cody. I can't imagine why the knife was not purchased. One of a kind for sure at the show I bet. I have made several with the spalted water oak that rich was selling on WB and they are all going to friends and family. Great character.

Scott


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Cody what was the asking price on it at the show if you don't mind telling.



I believe I had it at $130.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 30, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice work Cody. I can't imagine why the knife was not purchased. One of a kind for sure at the show I bet. I have made several with the spalted water oak that rich was selling on WB and they are all going to friends and family. Great character.
> 
> Scott


Thanks! Yeah, It has some really sweet stuff going on. Here's the other one everyone was eyeing with the spalted water oak. I took this with my phone real quick outside so it's actually harder to make out the handle than I thought it would be  The light isn't quite right but you get the idea.

http://i.Rule #2/YPmbneu.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------

